# Postfixadmin upgrade to 2.2.0 ERROR with setup.php

## stealthy

Backed up my existing installation.

I upgraded from 2.1.0-r1 to 2.2.0 postfixadmin

Correctly editing the config.inc.php as suggested.

On clicking setup.php it seems to upgrade fine to a point and got stuck in middle..with this error.

```
Everything seems fine... attempting to create/update database structure

Updating database:

old version: 317; target version: 352

updating to version 318 (MySQL)...

DEBUG INFORMATION:

Invalid query: Can't create table './postfix/vacation_notification.frm' (errno: 150)
```

Any ideas on how to resolve this?

Thanks

----------

## libertytrek

There was one suggestion in the postfixadmin forums to delete the vacation table and try again...

----------

## stealthy

Just the vacation table??

Since I wasn't getting anywhere, I wiped the database on my test machine created a new one, and tried again...yet the same problem.

I also noticed other people are having similar problem(well atleast one other), cause he has posted the issue in postfixadmin forum.

----------

## libertytrek

How could you get the SAME error (an UPDATE error) if you deleted the old db's?

----------

## stealthy

update.php ..as the file is called...I believe does 2 things, creates the database if it doesn't exist, or just updates the existing one.

even when creating the new database, it fails at the same spot.

Now I think that there might be some glitch in setting up the database or mysql/php setup per se...because one of the other list that I've posted on, had a reply from user who had the same error, but when he just deleted the tables again on the new database, and re-ran, everything worked ...

I still have worked more on it yet, will follow up with more info on Monday, when I am back at work.

----------

## Kugar

I have the same problem, did you find a solution ?

----------

## evadim

 *Kugar wrote:*   

> I have the same problem, did you find a solution ?

 

i'm replaced "upgrade.php" from trunk http://postfixadmin.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/postfixadmin/trunk/upgrade.php?revision=392

it works fineLast edited by evadim on Mon Jun 23, 2008 5:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AllenJB

Please file a bug on this issue and how you resolved it, that way the developers will know about it and be able to integrate it into the package, or atleast make sure this version isn't stabilised until a fixed version is released.

----------

## evadim

AllenJB

update upgrade.php to trunk version - solution from postfixadmin forum,

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=2067293&forum_id=676076

i'm found it yesterday.

----------

## AllenJB

 *evadim wrote:*   

> AllenJB
> 
> update upgrade.php to trunk version - solution from postfixadmin forum,
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=2067293&forum_id=676076
> ...

 

Er, I understand that. I was simply asking you report it so that the Gentoo developers know about the issue. Unfortunately the devs don't have time to trawl the forums constantly for issues with their packages, so they rely on users reporting issues that they encounter on Bugzilla. Once the Gentoo Devs know, they can probably incorporate a fix into the package so that others don't encounter the same problem.

I could report it, but I haven't encountered it (I've only installed 2.2.0 from scratch) - it's best if someone who has actually encountered the issue reports it as they'll be able to give more accurate information.

----------

